# Rising Spirits have risen!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have my 5 spirits placed in the yard now. These guys have proven to be very difficult to photograph and due to the dark lighting conditions I had to use a soft flash to get them to show up. In the scene they are lit from above with a blue spotlight and from below with a pair of amber spots. I will be adding fog and a strobe to this scene. This display is approx 10 ft tall.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice dave! You better stay out of your yard if they have risen. My understanding is they may steal your soul.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is wicked cool. I can just imagine it with the stobe effect. Nice.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave....Dave.....Dave......again.....I am speechless! 
I'm leaving now to go out in the garage and smack a skelly or two!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Add some sound along with the fog and I think you might get to 12 on the 1-10 scale. Something that sounds like those spirits are popping out of a gateway to hell. Very nice!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THat is just too frickin' cool, it reminds me that I hate you! (JK about the hate part..lol)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love these!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! They are up! *claps* Looks just like I thought it would...awesome.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> THat is just too frickin' cool, it reminds me that I hate you! (JK about the hate part..lol)


Dave, I would NEVER kid about the 'hate part'..... I really and truly hate you.

Your rising spirit was THE BEST home built prop this year in my humble opinion.

The way you have displayed your masterpiece is awe inspiring.

Just more reason to hate you. Even though no one in Oklahoma will know who you are, I'm putting a 'I hate Dave the Dead' sign in my yard this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet- i love it


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy cow guys! thanks. I'm telling you now that the pix just don't do them justice....I wish you all could come see them in person to get the full effect. 

Slimy, that is high praise considering some of the other fantastic props that have been made this year...IMHO, the spirits don't even come close to some of the other terrific works we have all seen come thru this forum this year. Thanks just the same....take pix of your sign for me.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

very Tim Burton... love it!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That it awesome! I think I can actually feel their pain. Very unique and well done. Me Like!

Got any daylight pics?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Got any daylight pics?


here ya go!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

It's hard to hate a person who is such a nice guy.

I still think we should leave some unfinished props in Dave's front yard during the off season, let him finish them and then come back and get them on Halloween.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This illustrates the point about detail people have bantered about on posts. Great if the prop looks cool at night, but even better if it looks good in the daylight.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Speechless.....apparently I can still type, but I'm speechless. Wow.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

dave, that is just so cool!

It blends in well with your scene and the background. Yet, I can imagine how scary and creepy it is in person when somebody looks at it.

I love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so Awesome. I love it!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Uber creative original cool effective. 
I like how you displayed them.
Excellent


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dave, that is outstanding! I bet some TOTs will not make it past those to collect thier treat this year. I don't know if I would make it past them.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Dave that is incredible. I'd have to agree with Slimy....it's my favorite prop this year.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Dave, that is absolutely stunning. Great job!! When does the video come out?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can not think of a thing to add to what has already been said. You sir, are a amazing craftsmen.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

slimy said:


> I'm putting a 'I hate Dave the Dead' sign in my yard this year.


And for the next $20 prop challenge............

Dave I really and truly mean this in the nicest way.......F.U.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

EXXCEEEELLEENNT!!!! Dave, great look!! Even the wood "well" is perfect.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful and inspiring! I love how you displayed this piece and the lighting is superb. Well done, once again Dave.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks again everyone.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love them Dave 
good set up 
that wood is perfect.
send them to me when done okay


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Those are great, Dave. I remember seeing the pics of these guys as you were working on them and being really knocked out. Seeing them displayed... Wow. This isn't somebody's yard at Halloween, this is like a gallery installation. Nice going.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very cool bro....... very cool!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your work has always been a favorite of mine. This piece is awesome.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

An amazing prop, would lave to have one of those out on the corner


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolave is pretty incredible....he sees things on a different level than most folks....and yet...he is so helpful and kind. He is one is in a million, for sure. 
I own a few of his pieces and I treasure them like GOLD.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. You are too kind.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow. That's some good old nightmare fuel. Great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Didn't realize how old the thread was but I'll dump in some praise... BITCHIN'! Reminds me of a fountain centerpiece you'd find in an old creepy castle courtyard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Amazing! I love you. I mean I love your props...yea. Props.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the subtlety of the piece. It doesn't jump out at you. Just the right amount of creepy.


----------

